#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Cortex HDC-1000 USB Music controller

## CSI

*Cortex DEMO dag op 10 maart 2007* - bij J&H Licht en Geluid
Magazijn uitverkoop J&H Licht en Geluid

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Heeft iemand al ervaring met dit apparaat?

Leukt me wel een handig ding...

Cortex - Intelligent. Sound.

----------


## DJ nn

zo bestaan er al vele andere dingen ...

denon heeft nu ook zoiets op de markt ... top-load model
kan handig zijn maar ik vind een laptop toch handiger om een liedje te zoeken enzo ...
voor een café of carnavalvereniging is dit ideaal natuurlijk

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## admin

Ter Info: 

De CORTEX HDC-1000 usb music controller

----------


## Willem

Hm is de hdc-3000 al verkrijgbaar?

----------


## sjoerd

lijkt best een mooi apparaat maar ik vraag me echt af hoe de bediening is in de praktijk. volgens mij mis je toch echt een toetsenbord enzo...

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Weet iemand of het mogelijk is om een usb toetsenbord aan te sluiten?

Want een enorme database iedere keer doorscrollen.....

----------


## dj bobo

Ik ben niet zo'n fan van mp3 systemen...

Tot een half jaar geleden heb ik met mp3's op een computer gedraaid, deze werden (ik ben eerlijk) voor 90 % geript van orginele cd's. De mp3's met een variërende bitsnelheid van 192 tot 320 kb/s waren qua geluidskwaliteit redelijk, ook het snel opzoeken van een nummer is erg handig op een pc. Echter, wat jammer is van mp3's is dat zo gauw je een cda omzet in mp3 er toch nauwkeurige informatie verloren gaat. Je mist uiteraard een stuk geluidskwaliteit, maar wat ik daarnaast ook merkte, is dat de bpm vaak niet constant was. Ik weet niet of andere dit fenomeen ook bekent voor komt? (misschien is het iets waar alleen bpm studio last van heeft).

Oeps, ik zie dat hij ook cda afspeelt... maarja, misschien heb je toch wat aan mijn eerder geschreven stukje  :Smile:  Als je het ding gaat gebruiken, doe het dan wel met cda's...

----------


## moderator

Goed,

Hier dan de eerste gebruikerservaringen.
vanaf afgelopen vrijdag hebben twee collegae ( het hele weekeinde) en ikzelf ( gisteravond 3 uurtjes) met de Cortex HDC-1000 gewerkt.

Eerst even de vrage beantwoorden die hier worden gesteld:

*geluidskwaliteit:*
Dat heb je als DJ dus helemaal zelf in de hand, de kwaliteit van je eigen collectie bepaal je volledig zelf.
Ik draai bijvoorbeeld best veel WAV. en MP3 op 320 kbps. Voor mij en mijn opdrachtgevers is dat een acceptabelle geluidskwaliteit.

De kwaliteit van MP3's is verder een compleet ander onderwerp dan hetgeen hier besproken wordt, namelijk de controler!

*Aansluit mogelijkheid USB Toetsenbord:*
Proefondervindelijk, erg handig!
Ik heb twee harde schijven aan de sturing gehangen, eentje van 500 gig, tot 260 gevuld en een 40Gig volle schijf.
Het zoeken met behulp van het toetsenbord gaat bijzonder eenvoudig, wat mij betreft handiger dan met de pijltjestoetsen/jogwiel op het apparaat.

*Verkrijgbaarheid andere versies/spelers:*
Momenteel is de HDC1000 leverbaar. De andere modellen niet.
Uiteraard zullen de verkopers van J&H weer in de lucht komen zodra de andere producten beschikbaar komen. Ik heb me al als tester aangeboden :Wink:  

Mijn conclusie:
Erg welkome oplossing voor dj's die een eigen collectie hebben op harde schijven/sticks. Er is geen computer, laptop, scherm meer nodig om muziek af te spelen vanaf je harde schijf.

Wij waren allemaal bijzonder enthousiast, zo enthousiast dat we hebben besloten de HDJ1000 in de verhuur op te nemen.
Uiteraard met een actieve USB Hub, netjes in een kistje.
Zodra de eerste speler gereed is voor de verhuur zal ik me weer melden met een fotootje en meer gebruikservaringen.

Aanstaande vrijdag gaat de HDJ1000 mee naar een bedrijfsfeest, feest omstandigheden zijn altijd anders dan demo's en rustig pielen op de keukentafel. Gelet op de ervaringen tot nog toe ga ik er graag mee onderweg.

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

We horen graag naar je ervaring na het feestje komende vrijdag!

Geeft J&H ook demo's op afspraak? :Smile:  
Erg interessant toestel voor mijn doeleinden!

----------


## moderator

demo's, afspraken etc.....daar is de verkoop voor!

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik ben hier dus niet bekend mee hé, maar wel wat vragen:

-kan je ook beide kanten van de speler vanaf dezelfde ext.harddisc laten spelen?
-een usb toetsenbord kan, kan er een monitor op ook??
- het blijft een soort pc, hoe groot is de kans op een crash??

----------


## wissink

Antwoord op de vragen:

*-kan je ook beide kanten van de speler vanaf dezelfde ext.harddisc laten spelen?*
Ja je kan per kant zelf selecteren welke harde schijf / stick het apparaat moet lezen, dus ook beide kanten op 1 schijf.

*-een usb toetsenbord kan, kan er een monitor op ook??*
Nee een monitor kan niet aangesloten worden, (tenzij je een monitor met usb aansluiting heb, wat ik nog niet gezien heb :Big Grin:  )
*
- het blijft een soort pc, hoe groot is de kans op een crash??*
Ik heb heel het weekend geprobeerd om de cortex "over de zeik" te krijgen maar is me niet gelukt!

----------


## moderator

Zoals gepland is de speler gisteren mee geweest op klus.

Netjes in een compacte flightcase ingebouwd, een actieve USB hub in-en uitgebouwd. Spanning uitgebouwd naar powercon ( de standaard in de verhuur bij J&H.
De RCA uitgangen uitgebouwd naar het patchpaneel.

Twee harde schijven er aan gehangen, een 500 gig seagate schijf, niet helemaal vol, maar wel een berg kerst en top 40 files. Andere schijfje was een 40 gig met daarop alle arcade danceclassics.

Indexeren duurde even, maar dat hadden we ook via de verkrijgbare software al reeds thuis kunnen doen, tja; tijdgebrek he!

Voor het zoeken was ik aangewezen op de pijltjestoetsen en het jogwheel, is ff wennen, denk dat ik de volgende keer een usb toetsenbord ga proberen.

Speler laadt lekker snel, geen haperingen opgemerkt in 4 uurtjes show.

Ik ga er graag vaker mee op pad, scheelt me een hoop ruimte in vergelijking met een laptop!

----------


## Roeltej

Wat dacht je van ruimte in vergelijk met complete pc  :Stick Out Tongue: 

misschien interessant om keer over te stappen van pcdj naar zoiets, scheelt berg ruimte en misschien ook wat in stabiliteit...

Zou het wel pas willen doen na avondje pielen met zon ding, maar voorlopig gaan we nog ff lekker met pctje verder  :Stick Out Tongue: 

'Mooie' van zoiets is trouwens wel dat mensen niet snel zullen klagen over mp3's en illegaal en toestanden, niet dat dat nu gebeurt, behalve op fora  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hoe zit het eigenlijk met de hufter-proof heid van zon apparaat ?


eerste nadeeltje gevonden, op site lees ik dattie alleen CBR mp3's afspeelt, laat onze complete collectie vbr zijn  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Kent de 1000 ook loop toestanden enzo, of is het dan wachten op de 3000?

----------


## Radar

Afgelopen vrijdag ook even mogen werken met de hdc 1000.
Zelfs zonder handleiding door te nemen zeer goed mee te werken.
De voordelen zijn evident, geen pc of laptop meer met losse dj-controler dus lekker compact.
Knopjes voelden wel beet el cheapo aan. 
Nadeel is in mijn ogen het kleine display, paar ic's meer en je hangt er 2 keer een 7" beeldscherm aan.

----------


## Dj-Sjors

> eerste nadeeltje gevonden, op site lees ik dattie alleen CBR mp3's afspeelt, laat onze complete collectie vbr zijn 
> 
> Kent de 1000 ook loop toestanden enzo, of is het dan wachten op de 3000?



De 3000 speelt CBR mp3's af en VBR mp3's

En de 3000 kent ook loop toestanden en de 1000 voor zover ik weet niet.

Bij de 3000 heb je ook een mooi formaat van de beeldschermen. Nu maar wachten tot jan. / feb. dat de 5000 uitkomt.

Wat zijn de prijzen eigenlijk van deze speeltjes?

Bron: Cortex - Intelligent. Sound.

----------


## moderator

De 3000 en eventuele andere modellen...die zijn nog niet leverbaar, de HDC1000 wel.
Prijzen zijn nog niet bekend weet men mij te vertellen.

ter info:
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/nieuws/templates/jh_alg_template.aspx?articleid=273&zoneid=1

----------


## Match AV

eerste nadeeltje gevonden, op site lees ik dattie alleen CBR mp3's afspeelt, laat onze complete collectie vbr zijn  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*De laatste software update voor de HDC-1000 ondersteunt VBR.*

Kent de 1000 ook loop toestanden enzo, of is het dan wachten op de 3000?[/quote]

*De HDC-1000 heeft geen loop functie. De HDC-3000 wel.*

De HDC-3000 wordt leverbaar eind februari en gaat E1340,- inclusief btw kosten.

Groeten,

Robert Pigeaud
Match Audio & Vision - Importeur Cortex

----------


## Roeltej

Kijk, er word dus hard aan gewerkt, software updates zijn er met een usb-stick in te zetten?

had vanmiddag nog een vraag in me kop... vergeten ... stom  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bart K

Hallo, hier een update van een bezitter van de cortex hdc-1000.
Er zijn nog veel problemen om te overwinnen.
Ik was natuurlijk blij met het concept, heb jullie ervaring gelezen en direct het apparaat gekocht.
Na 3 dagen intensief testen heb ik resultaten op de meeste vragen.
Het apparaat is geniaal in de mogelijkheden maar de uitvoering is nog niet OK.
Afspelen van mp3's (256kb) geven nog tic's en bij zoeken en spelen van de zelfde harde schijf of i-pod of USB stick geven hick's en tic's.
Updaten gaf enige verbetering maar bij zwaar zoekverkeer en plaatsen van cue's komen de na volgende nummers er met horten en stoten uit.
Ook is het gebruik van een toetsenbord erg handig maar wel achter een goed gevoede USB-hub want anders beïnvloed dit het afspeelgedrag.
Voorzichtige conclusie van mij: er is bezuinigd op de D/A convertors en op het interne cash geheugen.
Zonde want het is een prachtig apparaat met een degelijke uitstraling.
Ik wil niemand demotiveren want ik heb het op "disco-niveau" getest en ik ben misschien wel te kritisch, maar ik wacht met smart op de updates en de HDC-3000

----------


## admin

Op deze link: Cortex - Intelligent. Sound. staat de nieuwe software-update voor de HDC-1000. Lees s.v.p. de installatie handleiding goed door.

De komende maanden zal de HDC-1000 software nog verder worden uitgebreid, zie het overzicht hieronder:

*January 2007*
User-Defined Playlist Creation and Playback
Cortex owners demanded it and you got it! HDC-1000 users will now be able to create, edit, and delete user-defined Playlists on their USB device and play them back.

*Auto-Crossfade Feature*
By selecting this mode from the HDC-1000 setup menu, this feature will allow users to choose a time parameter to enable the fade out one song and fade in of another (similar to iTunes) to create seamless music blends. This will allow the use of the HDC-1000 as a stand-alone continuous playback unit without user supervision.

*February 2007*
Waveform Display Mode
Via the Cortex database software, available FREE from the Cortex website, HDC-1000 users will be able to create a waveform of each song on their USB storage device which can then be optionally selected to be displayed on the HDC-1000's LCD screen.

*Seamless Loop Feature*
HDC-1000 users will now be able to seamlessly loop their favourite parts of a song with the touch of a button for more creative mixing possibilities.

*March 2007*
Scratch Mode
Create exciting transitions and effects by simply holding down the Jog Mode button for a moment to enter Scratch mode, users will be able to use the jog wheel to engage a scratch effect.

----------


## Devotion

> Afspelen van mp3's (256kb) geven nog tic's en bij zoeken en spelen van de zelfde harde schijf of i-pod of USB stick geven hick's en tic's.



Dit is natuurlijk wel ook sterk afhankelijk van de gebruikte sticks.
De goedkope USB sticks hebben een read snelheid die niet erg hoog is.
Daarbij nog een de vertragende factor dat je van dezelfde stick nog een track gaat uitlezen kan dit een gevaar worden. Ik zou daarom eens proberen met een goede USB stick met een 'merkje' zullen we het maar noemen. Waarbij minimaal een snelheid van boven de 15mb/sec gehaald kan worden.

Hierbij trouwens nog wat beeldmateriaal van de 5000 tabletop van cortex zoals deze op plasa te Londen te bezichtigen was.

http://www.djresource.eu/images/albu...l_img_8078.jpg
http://www.djresource.eu/images/albu...l_img_8064.jpg

Bij de franse versie van conrad staat hij trouwens voor €1099,-

----------


## Bart K

(Dit is natuurlijk wel ook sterk afhankelijk van de gebruikte sticks.
De goedkope USB sticks hebben een read snelheid die niet erg hoog is.
Daarbij nog een de vertragende factor dat je van dezelfde stick nog een track gaat uitlezen kan dit een gevaar worden. Ik zou daarom eens proberen met een goede USB stick met een 'merkje' zullen we het maar noemen. Waarbij minimaal een snelheid van boven de 15mb/sec gehaald kan worden.)

Ik heb dit getest met een SanDisk Cruzer micro en een Medion stick.
Maar ook een Apple i-pod, een SD-card lezer en een Freecom 3,5 inch harde schijf. Helaas geven alle bronnen dezelfde problemen.
Ook zijn mp3's van andere computers gehaald met verschillende programma's, ook dit geeft geen verbetering.
Bij tegelijk afspelen van verschillende bronnen komen de hick's iets minder voor maar de tic's blijven. Het is net of je naar een LP aan het luisteren bent.
Ik ben benieuwd of de 3000/5000 versie ook deze problemen gaat geven want bij bewerkingsfuncties zal de software toch wel stabiel moeten zijn.

----------


## moderator

Hmz, kan de hikken en tiks in de weergave niet herkennen/reconstrueren.

Maak gebruik van een seagate 40 gig usb2 schijf en een lacie 500gig usb2, de laatste niet helemaal vol, maar inmiddels met 300 gig erop.

Zoeken terwijl er een track speelt van de schijf gaat zonder hikken.

Wat we wel hebben gedaan is een USB hub gebruikt en daar de schijven aangehangen, ivm de voeding, de 500gig schijf heeft zijn eigen voeding.

Gisteren de update geplaatst en daarna nog niet meegahd op klus, wel even getest met een 1 gig usb stick om te zien of alles weer hobbelt, geen gekke dingen gevonden.
Komt dus binnenkort weer een duurtest (showtje)van 4-5 uur aan, bij bijzonderheden meld ik me weer.

----------


## Bart K

Zou mijn apparaat dan defect zijn?
Bij gewoon afspelen is de kwaliteit gewoon niet goed vergeleken tussen een ordinaire mp3 speler van Konitech en de Cortex.
Ik ben echt teleurgesteld in de stabiliteit want speel een nummer op rechts, speel een nummer tegelijk op links en zoek naar het midden van het nummer, ga weer terug naar het begin met de jog-dail en vervolgens weer naar het midden. Beluister dan beide nummers. Bij mij is het dan bagger en ik weet niet wat ik fout doe.
En cue punt bijvoorbeeld moet pas in te stellen waneer je op pauze staat en vervolgens op cue drukt toch?
Speel een nummer af en in het midden druk je op pauze en wacht 10 sec. druk daarna op play en er is zomaar een cue geplaatst in het midden van het nummer! Dit kan niet de bedoeling zijn. 
De update ging vlot maar updaten/repareren met dezelfde update wordt niet herkend.
Ik hoop dat jullie meer succes hebben.

----------


## Peus

Ik heb de Cortex inmiddels twee weken en kan heb er geen problemen mee. Hij is zeer stabiel en heb niets te klagen qua audiokwaliteit. 
De nieuwe software werkt ook prima.
Check is of je ook problemen hebt met wav files. Er zijn namelijk een hoop slechte mp3 rippers. Misschien is dat je probleem.

----------


## axs

OP zondag ook gewerkt gehad met de Cortex.
Eerst nieuwe software op.
Toch diverse bugs/problemen tegengekomen:
[LIST][*]aanmaken van index dient blijkbaar telkens opnieuw te gebeuren als je met meer dan 1 USB device gebruikt.
Ik had er een 250GB HD, Ipod en een USB keyboard aanhangen via een powered HUB[*]cuepoints verspringen van positie zonder reden[*]USB keyboard werkt alleen in de search functie voor je linkerplayer.[*]plotse reboots tijdens indexing[*]sommige files krijgen zonder reden een 'read only' kenmerk[/LIST]

----------


## Bart K

De importeur heeft mij inmiddels gebeld en gaat mij vrijdag uit de droom helpen. Volgens hem is het apparaat inderdaad defect.
Ik laat de afloop weten.

Wat betreft het keybord op links: gebruik de tab toets links boven en je ziet op de schermpjes netjes de K verspringen. Dit werkt prima.

----------


## Match AV

> OP zondag ook gewerkt gehad met de Cortex.
> Eerst nieuwe software op.
> Toch diverse bugs/problemen tegengekomen:
> [LIST][*]aanmaken van index dient blijkbaar telkens opnieuw te gebeuren als je met meer dan 1 USB device gebruikt.
> Ik had er een 250GB HD, Ipod en een USB keyboard aanhangen via een powered HUB[*]cuepoints verspringen van positie zonder reden[*]USB keyboard werkt alleen in de search functie voor je linkerplayer.[*]plotse reboots tijdens indexing[*]sommige files krijgen zonder reden een 'read only' kenmerk[/LIST]



Het ziet er naar uit dat je geen goede database hebt gemaakt. Dat kan je doen met de Cortex-Pro software. Eventueel kan je dit ook doen met de Cortex zelf, maar dit duurt ongeveer 10x zo lang. Het creeeren van een database is essentieel om snel te kunnen zoeken en een stabiele werking te garanderen. Meer hierover op de Cortex website. 

Mocht je vragen hebben dan kan je me mailen op robert@matchav.nl.

Groeten,

Robert
Match Audio & Vision - Importeur Cortex

----------


## Bart K

> Het ziet er naar uit dat je geen goede database hebt gemaakt. Dat kan je doen met de Cortex-Pro software. Eventueel kan je dit ook doen met de Cortex zelf, maar dit duurt ongeveer 10x zo lang. Het creeeren van een database is essentieel om snel te kunnen zoeken en een stabiele werking te garanderen. Meer hierover op de Cortex website. 
> 
> Mocht je vragen hebben dan kan je me mailen op robert@matchav.nl.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Robert
> Match Audio & Vision - Importeur Cortex



 Op welke USB device moet het programma het database file dan zetten?
Moet je dan per device inlezen en een verzamel database op één van de devices zetten?
Of krijgt iedere device toch zijn eigen database?

----------


## Match AV

> Op welke USB device moet het programma het database file dan zetten?
> Moet je dan per device inlezen en een verzamel database op één van de devices zetten?
> Of krijgt iedere device toch zijn eigen database?



Iedere device heeft zijn eigen database. De 1e keer dat een device wordt gebruikt dien je een database te maken. Daarna als je tracks toevoegd is het noodzakelijk om te verifieren. 

Soms komt het voor dat als je een database hebt gemaakt en daarna tracks hebt toegevoegd het verifieren niet lekker gaat. Verwijder dan het .db file in main directory van de harddisk en verifier opnieuw.

Tot vrijdag!

Groeten,

Robert

----------


## axs

> Het ziet er naar uit dat je geen goede database hebt gemaakt. Dat kan je doen met de Cortex-Pro software. Eventueel kan je dit ook doen met de Cortex zelf, maar dit duurt ongeveer 10x zo lang. Het creeeren van een database is essentieel om snel te kunnen zoeken en een stabiele werking te garanderen. Meer hierover op de Cortex website.



Databases waren eerst gemaakt via de software...

Daarna ook geprobeerd met de player zelf, echter hetzelfde probleem.

----------


## Match AV

> Databases waren eerst gemaakt via de software...
> 
> Daarna ook geprobeerd met de player zelf, echter hetzelfde probleem.



Je had er een iPod aan hangen, toch? Stond deze wel op de "Hard Drive" modus? In te stellen in itunes..

Met de "Tab" toets wissel je van player.(USB keyboard)

----------


## Bart K

Vrijdag is Robert (de importeur) inderdaad bij mij geweest en heeft heel verbaasd inderdaad de hick's en tic's waargenomen.
Dit was niet zomaar te verhelpen en telefoontje van hem met de fabrikant heeft voor een snelle actie gezorgd.

Waarschijnlijk heeft mijn apparaat een kronkel opgelopen tijdens de update en infecteerde hiermee de database bestanden op de USB devices, deze harde schijf infecteerde op zijn beurt een andere speler die ook problemen kreeg.

Vandaag heb ik een reparatie update gekregen en nu zijn de hick's en tic's verdwenen. Alleen bij starten is er nog steeds een lichte tic waarneembaar maar die wordt ook nog weggepoetst bij een volgende update.
Ook mijn vraag om de Cue's op een andere manier in te stellen wordt waarschijnlijk ook nog meegenomen.

Conclusie: Importeur en fabrikant hebben zeer snel en behulpzaam gereageerd en ingegrepen, dit kom je helaas maar zelden tegen in ons land.
Als dealer of verkoper van een product moet je blij zijn met zo een back up!

----------


## axs

Denk dat ik dan met mijn cortex ook maar eens langs de dealer ga  :Wink: 

Databases reageren zeer vreemd!

----------


## moderator

Die manier van Cue-en mag van mij per volgende update worden vervangen voor de pio manier. Krijg een Numark deja-vu zodra ik een que pouint aanmaak in de Cortex  :Smile: 

Goed te lezen dat het een fout in de speler was, ik vond het al vreemd dat ik niet in staat was de fout te reconstrueren.
Helemaal super dat de oplossing zo snel gerealiseerd werd!

enne Axs: je staat toch bekend als sloper van consoles  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bart K

De database is een ander verhaal.
Bij database creëren hapert het vaak bij 4001 songs.
Eerst een aantal inlezen en dan telkens verifieren werkt wel goed.
Hoe ga je om met gelijknamige file's? Hoe deel je de harde schijf in?
(ik ging altijd met een paar koffers singles op stap)

----------


## moderator

Mailadres heb ik verwijderd als dat is wat er verdwenen is, mijn schuld dus  :Smile: 

Je mailadres kan je vermelden in je profiel, zo kunnen ingelogde leden jou altijd bereiken.
Een veelbezocht forum als het J&H forum wordt (Helaas!) vet gespiderd door allerlei tools die proberen zo mailadressen te vinden om de spam naar je toe te zenden.

dus vandaar...

----------


## Bart K

OK dat is begrijpelijk.

----------


## Match AV

Op | AboutDJ | - Home staat een review van de HDC-1000.

Dit is de link: | AboutDJ | - Cortex HDC-1000

----------


## Match AV

De nieuwe HDC-1000 firmware (1.8.10) en database software (2.4) staan op Cortex - Intelligent. Sound.. 
Hieraan zijn weer diverse nieuwe functies toegevoegd. Lees wel eerst alle aanwijzingen door voordat je gaat updaten.
Het is nu mogelijk om:
-te scratchen
-playlists te maken
-crossfades te maken in shuffle mode

----------


## Bart K

Ik ben benieuwd of de database wat stabieler geworden is, bij mij gaat het toch nog wel eens fout met zoeken in de filebrouwser.
Trouwens is de Cue benadering nu aan te passen? Met scratchen heb ik niet zo veel.

----------


## admin

Ter Info:

*Cortex DEMO dag op 10 maart 2007* - bij J&H Licht en Geluid

Magazijn uitverkoop J&H Licht en Geluid

----------


## helihenk

Afgelopen carnaval 5 dagen met de Cortex gedraaid , het is even wennen maar werkt toch handig en snel .
Zitten nog wel wat haken en ogen aan :
Loopt 1 x per dag vast zonder aanleiding ( niet bij het zelfde nummer oid )
Artiest en titel van je bestanden moeten goed aangelegd zijn , anders ben je lang aan het zoeken ( ik weet niet waar de Cortex op zoekt )
Tijdens het scrollen in de file browser "hikt" de andere kant nog wel eens

Einde van de maand zou er weer een update beschikbaar zijn , ben benieuwd wat we er dan weer bij krijgen.

Verder top apparaat , een aanrader

----------


## marcel

Gisteren voor het eerste met de Cortex aan het werk geweest, en kan helaas niet zeggen dat ik er erg enthousiast over ben.

Niet dat het apparaat niet goed is hoor, het voelt allemaal best wel ok aan, lijkt stabiel en betrouwbaar te zijn (maar dat is op basis van een paar uurtjes natuurlijk niet echt te zeggen).

Ik denk dat het een uitstekende controller is voor DJ's die heel goed vanuit het hoofd weten wat ze willen gaan draaien. Zelf hou ik er echter van om door m'n mappen te scrollen om een beetje inspiratie op te doen (gebruik nu PCDJ Red met DAC-3 controller), en dat is iets wat gewoon niet werkt op de HDC-1000. Nou ja, het kan wel, maar het is dan wel heel erg omslachtig, en zeer beperkt in je weergave mogelijkheden op de displays. 

Maar zoals gezegt, dat is een persoonlijke voorkeur en zegt dus niets over de kwaliteit van de Cortex zelf.

Waar ik me echter het meest aan irriteerde was het feit dat je gewoon nieuwe tracks kan inladen op een actieve speler, en nog erger, dat er een nieuwe track geladen word als je per ongeluk op de up/down pijltjes toetsen drukt (zeker als je met een usb toetsenbord werkt is zo'n foutje zo gemaakt als je even vergeet van player te wisselen).

Als ik Cortex één advies mag geven voor een nieuwe firmware upgrade, dan is het wel de mogelijkheid in te bouwen voor een track-load beveiliging, net zoals op veel cd-players waar de eject knop is uitgeschakeld tijdens het afspelen van een cd.

Marcel

----------


## Didier

Ik ben momenteel bezig met het aanmaken van een playlist via mijn PC...
Nu valt me op dat muziek-bestanden die ik geript heb met Windows Media Player niet zichtbaar zijn in de playlist. Dit zijn toevallig allemaal WMA-bestanden die ik niet kan zien. Is hier een oplossing voor???

----------


## Roeltej

Rippen als mp3, geen enkele hardware mp3 speler kan wma's afspelen afaik ...
(heb ik op demo dag opgevangen  :Wink: )
wil je dat soort dingen afspelen moet je met een pc gaan werken...

----------


## Didier

Ik zie het al... WMA wordt niet ondersteund. Erg jammer, dan maar een goede converter vinden.

----------


## Didier

Heb de speler nu 2 avonden getest, maar het is toch niet mijn ding... Draaien met cd's vind ik persoonlijk leuker. Dus ik doe de cortex weer de deur uit.

----------


## Didier

Aangezien Cortex nog niet verkocht is, heb ik afgelopen week de nieuwe software-update erop gezet. Voor mijn gevoel werkt hij nu sneller? Toch maar eens proberen met een USB-toetsenbordje eraan, misschien dat hij dan wel bevalt?  :Cool:

----------


## axs

afeglopen weekend de Denon HD2500 gebruikt...
Werkt super!!!! Veel meer mogelijkheden, snellere toegang tot alle functies, reageert snel en nauwkeurig. 
Cortex liet bij mij regelmatig steekjes vallen en was alles behalve nauwkeurig in het zoeken op frames.

Was wel beetje fan van het cortex systeem (lag denk ik wel meer aan het concept dan het toestel zelf), maar nu mijn hartje verloren aan de denon.
Alle functies die op de denon cd-players terug te vinden waren, zitten namelijk ook op de HD2500.

----------


## Didier

> afeglopen weekend de Denon HD2500 gebruikt...
> Werkt super!!!! Veel meer mogelijkheden, snellere toegang tot alle functies, reageert snel en nauwkeurig. 
> Cortex liet bij mij regelmatig steekjes vallen en was alles behalve nauwkeurig in het zoeken op frames.
> 
> Was wel beetje fan van het cortex systeem (lag denk ik wel meer aan het concept dan het toestel zelf), maar nu mijn hartje verloren aan de denon.
> Alle functies die op de denon cd-players terug te vinden waren, zitten namelijk ook op de HD2500.



Mocht ik de Cortex verkocht krijgen aan een goede prijs dan wil ik de Denon misschien ook eens proberen. Dit aangezien ik een DN-D4500 dubbele MP3/CD-speler heb. Zal een mooie combinatie zijn denk ik  :Big Grin:

----------


## jackco

Beste allemaal,

ik heb de hdc 3000 cortex en heb een groot probleem??

de externe harde schijf is van maxtor 300 gigb en is voor 66 procent gevuld wat inhoud dat er ongeveer 35000 songs opstaan waarvan hij er maar 25000 wil lezen en dat is ook wat de belgische verdeler verteld??
kan daar iets aan gedaan worden ,voor de rest werkt het perfect.

mvg

jaak

----------


## Match AV

Jaak, je hebt een mail van me ontvangen met een aantal suggesties om het op te lossen.

Groeten,

Robert
Match AV | Cortex NL

----------


## jackco

beste,

alvast badankt en laat iets weten als het lukt.

mvg

jaak

----------


## jackco

beste,

het werkt nog altijd niet dit duurt nu al 2 maand wat mij vooral kwaad maakt is dat er hier in belgie niemand is die mij kan -wil- helpen
denk dat hij naar 2dehands zal gaan??
alvast bedant aan de invoerder in nl die heeft tenminste geprobeerd te helpen

mvg

jaak

----------


## Match AV

> beste,
> 
> het werkt nog altijd niet dit duurt nu al 2 maand wat mij vooral kwaad maakt is dat er hier in belgie niemand is die mij kan -wil- helpen
> denk dat hij naar 2dehands zal gaan??
> alvast bedant aan de invoerder in nl die heeft tenminste geprobeerd te helpen
> 
> mvg
> 
> jaak



 
Beste Jaak,

Mijn aanbod geldt nog steeds om je hiermee verder te helpen. Afgezien van 1 mailtje heb ik geen goede omschrijving van je probleem met de HDC gezien. 
Inmiddels zijn er in Nederland al heel wat tevreden HDC's gebruikers...

Overigens wel een slechte zaak dat je dealer je niet verder wil/kan helpen...

----------


## jackco

beste,

terug bedankt en heb na ons telefonisch contact begrepen dat het aan mijn hdd ligt bij name maxtor is niet aan te raden daarom zal ik met een wd proberen

mvg

jaak

----------


## Dyna-freak

Beste,

Ook ik heb een Cortex HDC-1000 in gebruik. Echter heb ik er ook een probleem mee, en heb Match AV hierover ook al een email verzonden. Mijn speler komt uit het buitenland (Amerika) omdat ze op dat moment niet te krijgen waren in Nederland. Hier in Nederland heb ik er wel een andere voeding op aangesloten, een zelfgebouwde via een schema van Circuits Online. 

Mijn werk en hobby is het repareren van professionele audio apparatuur, dus de voeding is vakkundig en dooracht in elkaar gezet. Ik heb er dan ook nooit problemen mee gehad, maar het valt me de laatste tijd op dat ik telkens bij het starte van een liedje een "pets" of "tik" over de luidsprekers hoor. Ook bij het stoppen of cue'en van een liedje hoor ik dit. Zou er een probleem zijn met de "mute" transistoren (weet niet of dat die erin ziten, maar ga vanuit van wel want bijna elk (digitaal) apparaat heeft deze?). Ik hoor dit probleem in beide decks. Heeft iemand enig idee wat dit zou kunnen zijn? 

De speler is nog geen jaar oud (eind December gekocht) en valt nog onder garantie. Echter moet ik hem dan weer terugsturen naar Amerika, en kan hem eigelijk niet zo lang missen. Ook wil ik niet het risico lopen om hem kwijt te raken. 

Ik weet het, het is stom van me om een beginnend product te kopen in het buitenland maar wilde er gewoon graag eentje hebben...

----------


## plovertje

Hoi allemaal ben sinds 3 weken de gelukkige bezitten van de cortex hdc 1000.
Ik heb de allernieuwste update erop staan maar mijn jog wielen werken alleen om van boven naar beneden en weer terug langs de menu's te lopen
Ik kan voor de rest er helemaal niks meer ook niet ff snel door een nummer heen lopen ook niet scratchen heeft er iemand een id waar dit aan kan liggen

----------


## CSI

> Hoi allemaal ben sinds 3 weken de gelukkige bezitten van de cortex hdc 1000.
> Ik heb de allernieuwste update erop staan maar mijn jog wielen werken alleen om van boven naar beneden en weer terug langs de menu's te lopen
> Ik kan voor de rest er helemaal niks meer ook niet ff snel door een nummer heen lopen ook niet scratchen heeft er iemand een id waar dit aan kan liggen



Misschien eerst maar eens een handleiding lezen???

Met het jog-wheel kan je idd alleen van boven naar beneden scrollen, met de pijltjes toetsen ga je naar het vorige scherm.

Als je de "Jog Mode" button 1x indrukt kan je snel door een nummer zoeken. Voor de "Scratch Mode" moet je deze button 2 seconden indrukken. Echt lekker scratchen gaat er niet mee omdat het jogwheel simpelweg te klein is.

Succes!

----------


## jackco

BESTE

het is dan eindelijk toch gelukt om de hdc 3000 perfect aan te sluiten op de hdd :western: door de nieuwe upgrate en dit vooral te danken aan de invoerder in nl,daar hij mij heeft gesteund in alles wat er mis liep daarom mijn oprechte dank aan de firma MATCH AV en doe zo verder
is ook veel sneller met de nieuwe upgrate
werkt perfect

mvg

jaak

----------


## plovertje

hoi dank je wel voor het advies

----------


## plovertje

Hoi lezers ben een beetje in panniek heb inmiddels mijn 320 gig externe harde schijf nog wat extra opgevuld, maar nu loopt de database manager steeds vast op 70 % en aangezien dat ik mijn cortex aanstaande zaterdag dringend nodig heb hoop ik op een snel antwoord.
ik heb netjes allemaal mappen gemaakt zodat dance,top40,etc,etc allemaal apart staat, maar heb nu soms wel mappen van 2 gig kan het daaraan liggen?

----------


## Match AV

> Hoi lezers ben een beetje in panniek heb inmiddels mijn 320 gig externe harde schijf nog wat extra opgevuld, maar nu loopt de database manager steeds vast op 70 % en aangezien dat ik mijn cortex aanstaande zaterdag dringend nodig heb hoop ik op een snel antwoord.
> ik heb netjes allemaal mappen gemaakt zodat dance,top40,etc,etc allemaal apart staat, maar heb nu soms wel mappen van 2 gig kan het daaraan liggen?



- Heb je database manager 2.10.4?? Deze staat op de Cortex site bij de HDC-3000. 
- Staat firmware 2.3.8. op je HDC-1000?

Mappen van 2GB is OK. Ik vermoed dat het probleem ligt aan de oude database sofware i.c.m. nieuwere firmware. 

Mocht het niet lukken, bel me dan even. Het telefoonnummer staat op onze website. Match Audio & Vision 

Groeten,

Robert

----------


## plovertje

> - Heb je database manager 2.10.4?? Deze staat op de Cortex site bij de HDC-3000. 
> - Staat firmware 2.3.8. op je HDC-1000?
> 
> Mappen van 2GB is OK. Ik vermoed dat het probleem ligt aan de oude database sofware i.c.m. nieuwere firmware. 
> 
> Mocht het niet lukken, bel me dan even. Het telefoonnummer staat op onze website. Match Audio & Vision 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Robert



hoi robert bedankt voor je advies het is inmiddels gelukt maar toch vind de database bepaalde nummers niet bijvoorbeeld ik meen het van andre hazes
als je dan typt andre hazes komt er alles te voorschijn en ook ik meen het maar andersom niet
bijvoorbeeld gigi di agostino kan ie helemaal niet vinden zelfs als je met de filebrowser naar de map gaat dan ook niet

----------


## Match AV

Zorg ervoor dat je ID-3 tag's kloppen. Als deze niet goed staan bij je MP3's doen zal de Cortex ze ook niet kunnen vinden...

----------


## plovertje

de mp3 tags zijn helemaal in orde maar toch blijft het probleem zich voordoen

----------


## jackco

Beste,

heb nog altijd problemen en ik zie dat ik niet allen ben?

wat kan er aan gedaan worden ,andersgaat hij er uit, ben het beu

mvg

jaak

----------


## Match AV

@ Plovertje en Jackco

Check svp de samplerate van de MP3's die niet door de Cortex worden gezien. 
De samplerate *moet* 44.1kHz zijn. Als dit niet het geval is kan de Cortex (en ook andere USB spelers) er niets mee.

----------


## plovertje

hoi bedankt voor de reaktie ga het gelijk proberen nog ff een andere vraag. De mappen die ik gemaakt heb worden te groot sommige al 4 gig heb je daar nog een suggestie voor mvg

----------


## DeejayTim

Idd. IK heb er een 20GB schijfje aanhangen, maar dan wel op de HDC 3000, en het op dezelfde manier gedaan.. ...nooit problemen mee gehad.

----------


## actionsound.eu

Hallo Cortex vrienden,

Ik heb na weken twijfelen een 2e hands Cortex hdc 3000 gekocht en ben nu de hele zaak aan het aansluiten. Als opslag heb ik twee WD elements usb externe harde schijven van 1 terra gekocht, maar mijn cortex ziet geen van beide schijven. Er staan nu zo'n 16.000 nummers op (142 gig).
Wanneer ik er een usb stickie in schuif, ziet hij het wel meteen. Zijn mijn schijven dan soms te groot??? Wat is dan het maximale wat hij herkent, dan ga ik een kleinere partitie aanmaken.

----------


## rlottmann

Hoi,

Volgens mij is dit op het forum op de site van Cortex ook al vaker ter sprake gekomen.
http://www.cortex-pro.com/forum/

Robert

----------


## rlottmann

Zelf zit ik met het probleem van de Jog Wheel.

Ik gebruik de Cortex HDC 1000 voor het afspelen van Backing Tracks.
Als een nummer in pauze staat, gereed voor afspelen dus,
en ik raak per ongeluk de Jog Wheel aan, springt hij in Cue en begint te spelen.

Iemand een idee hoe dit op een of andere manier uit kan worden gezet?

RObert

----------


## dakpan

Hallo alllemaal

Ik heb hier ook een cortex hdc 1000 en op zich een mooi ding.
Heb verschillende dingen geprobeerd onderandere usb stick en hdd en sd media en keyboard.
Tot nu toe nog geen problemen maar na uitvoerig testen kom ik toch iets tegen.
Heb de laatste update en merk toch als ik er nu 1 usb stick of 2 usb sticks of 1 hdd of 2 hhd er aan hang dat als ik het volgende nummer wil zoeken de eerste of spelende kant hapert en even weg valt met afspelen.
Zijn dat de tics en hick die jullie bedoelen.
Dat kan toch niet in mijn situatie en dat zullen de mensen leuk vinden in de zaal.
Is dit te verhelpen is mijn vraag of wat doe ik fout.
Anders moet ik hem maaar gebruiken voor de lange mixen icm karaoke maar daar is die net iets te duur voor dan kan ik er net zo goed een goedkope dvd speler met mp,3 nerzetten.
Hoop dat er iemand is die mij kan helpen zodat in hem gebruiken met mijn drive -in.

MVG

Rene

----------

